

Image Formats and How to Use Them - moondowner
http://www.designzzz.com/image-formats-usability/

======
dmotz
This article gives a brief background on the various bitmap image formats
(ignores vectors) but ends abruptly in explaining their best use cases.

For those looking for a rough answer, the best rule of thumb for web work is
to use jpg for actual photos (being sure to adjust the compression level to
balance quality and size) and png for graphics like logos.

Jpg is well suited for large dimensions and broad color range, but on graphics
with sharp edges, artifacting is definitely noticeable, making logos look
blurry. Png is best here due to its support for transparency and losslessness,
but a poor choice for photographs if bandwidth is any consideration. Gif works
as well for graphics, but the limited color range can result in poorer edge
smoothing in a trade-off for file size.

Also be aware that IE6 doesn't support transparency in pngs without
implementing a simple hack first. Hopefully the days of bothering with that
will soon be gone though.

------
zdw
GIF supports sound? Since when?

No coverage of any vector or hybrid formats?

No talk of TIFF compression?

I expected much more...

